# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  درخواست راهنمایی در مورد برنامه نویسی موبایل

## farzadvahdat

با سلام خدمت اساتید محترم.
از دوستان اگه کسی فایل PDF راجع به آموزش برنامه نویسی موبایل با Borland C++‎ یا carbide C++‎ داره اگه لطف کنه,ممنون میشم.

----------


## vangelis_persian

سلام
http://series60.blogfa.com/cat-2.aspx

----------


## vangelis_persian

http://developer.symbian.com/main/do...translated.jsp

----------


## REZAsys

دوست من ماشاءال...چیزی که زیاد تو این بخش گذاشتم تاپیک آموزشی است.جستوجو کن پیدا میکنی :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

